# Buying a used Bucket truck,, Who to Buy from??



## Duffer

HELLO EVERYONE HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD SEASON, looking TO BUY MY FIRST USED BUCKET TRUCK, AND HAVE A BUDGET OF 50 K, THERE IS PLENTY OF USED TRUCKS AND WAS LOOKING AT A 2003 INTERNATIONAL BEING SOLD AT SCHMIDY'S MACHINERY. I HAVE READ SOME THREADS ON THIS PLACE AND WAS HOPPING FOR A LITTLE FEED BACK. HERE IN CANADA WE DO NOT HAVE A VAST SELECTION LIKE I CAN GET STATE SIDE OR DO ANY OF YOU HAVE ANY RECOMMENDATION FOR A GOOD USED BUCKET DEALERS, YOUR COMMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED, DUFFER


----------



## Torin

I would recommend getting both chassis & lift inspected by a third party to verify condition of the complete truck. Also ask for references from prior customers, local to you, if buying from a dealer. If buying from a far away dealer, be aware that online pictures may not reveal the true condition of the unit. Quickie paint jobs, chrome hubcaps & liberal use of undercoating spray on the chassis & body may disguise a real piece of crap. Buy where you can see/try it first hand if at all possible. If far away, fly out & try it. Airfare is cheap compared to a $50K mistake. 
Good luck!


----------



## Duffer

Not being from the area , Schmidy's is about 850 miles from Montreal, And i know once i cross the Boarder any problems i have well i sure i will be on my own, so any comments are or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Duffer


----------



## Torin

I'll send you a p/m


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

*Used Bucket Trucks...*

Well, if you're going to be looking in Illinois, (Schmidy's) you might as well look a little further west. 

I don't get to plug where I work too often in these forums, but we've got some great trucks in stock, have some airfare incentives, delivery, and we also offer extended warranties. We've sold quite a few trucks in Canada and can also deal with all the "paperwork" for border crossings.

Can't hurt to check us out. 

http://www.i80equipment.com

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

I should also mention that we purchase our vehicles from Utility Fleets in the South. Each truck is fully reconditioned and inspected.


----------



## Duffer

I just check your site and you do not have any bucket trucks right now. Duffer


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

Thanks for looking Duffer. Sorry we don't have what you're looking for.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## Mowingman

I just clicked on the link that was posted, and there are dozens of bucket trucks of all sizes, listed for sale. Are you sure you looked at the correct website?
Jeff


----------



## Duffer

Thanks Jeff , I know there are plenty of Dealers, the think is i looking for 2003 or newer and there is not to many on the market at this time, I have another question for owners of Bucket trucks what is the normal use over a period of one year hours you would put on the boom, I know there is different factors but what would be a average, Thanks Duffer


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

It would be helpful to know what type of boom height you need. If this is for a tree service (as I imagine it is) most of the guys want a tall boom. (60 foot +) I realize our inventory is limited on the tall trucks, which is pretty typical in the used market. (we try to snap them up when the good ones become available.) 

Another factor is whether or not you want a 4x4. (again, a lot of the tree guys do...particularly our Canadian clients)

Engine type, automatic or manual transmission, CDL, Tire Tread % , Single or Double Bucket, warranty, etc.

PTO hours can vary greatly depending on the applications. (urban use typically has higher PTO hours, lower mileage.) Request Maintenance records when available.

http://vimeo.com/5409787


----------



## Oly's Stump

Try Tree Trader website


----------



## Duffer

If you take a look at the one that Schmidy's IS SELLING you will know what i am looking for , I just talk to the owner and he said the nacelle has only 2800 hours on the 2003 international and if i want to have versalift come to inspect the boom, and international to inspect the truck, he was more that willing, """"""" HAS ANYONE PERSONALLY BOUGHT FROM THESE GUYS,,


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

Sorry Duffer, did you post a link to the truck you liked at Schmidy's? I'd have no idea what you're looking at otherwise. 

However, by virtue of your last post, International/Versalift and already knowing the year you want, it must be the 4200 they have listed. Nice truck. I checked with our guys and that's a good price. ($48,500) We've had them, we're just out of stock on buckets with chip boxes. (they go quickly) Just thought I'd offer some help since I saw you asked and I happen to work for a dealer.

Schmidy's has been around a long time, haven't heard any direct feedback about them, even as a competitor. 

Any reputable used dealer will provide you with inspections. The vehicles
and booms have to be certified. :biggrinbounce2:

Best of luck!


----------



## groundsmgr

http://www.raymondbucketguys.com/default.htm

I know a couple of guys who went threw these guys.


----------



## arbor pro

GR8Scott and I would both heavily recommend a guy out of MI (name rhymes with a famous MN quarterback) who specializes in taking beat up pieces of crap, slapping sloppy but good-looking-from-a-distance paint jobs on them and selling them to trusting individuals who make the mistake of not inspecting before they buy.

NOT! :angry2:

Seriously, unfortunately, there are sheisters out there who will take advantage of you if you don't inspect what you're buying. I would try to buy something that has an inspection record vs one that has none. A seller who makes it a practice to get equipment inspected prior to puting in on the market would get my business before someone who makes it MY responsibility to get the inspection (and foot the bill for such).


----------



## tree MDS

Torin said:


> I would recommend getting both chassis & lift inspected by a third party to verify condition of the complete truck. Also ask for references from prior customers, local to you, if buying from a dealer. If buying from a far away dealer, be aware that online pictures may not reveal the true condition of the unit. Quickie paint jobs, chrome hubcaps & liberal use of undercoating spray on the chassis & body may disguise a real piece of crap. Buy where you can see/try it first hand if at all possible. If far away, fly out & try it. Airfare is cheap compared to a $50K mistake.
> Good luck!



I have bought from schmidy's duffer. The above post is pinpoint accurate.

Hey Luke at schmidy's: you really should have put the 427 (like it was supposed come with) in that truck...and put a different cage on it too. You could have at least told me someone dropped a tree on it. That karma thing is a ##### though aint it??


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I bought mine from mickeys in pa. I thought the price was fair and the truck was in good mechanical shape. The did alot of work on it to get it into good shape and Iv'e been happy with it. I found out today that water can get into the control levers for the hydraulics and freeze. Then the lever won't work. Taking it apart and getting the ice out solved that small problem. Good luck.... Mike


----------



## Duffer

Schmidy's said if i want the truck inspected by Versalift and by International, he had no problem with that. Either the truck can be brough to them or have them come by to inspect it. My only concern is how "friendly" is Versalift and International rep's with Schmidy's .


----------



## Duffer

Schmidy's said if i want the truck inspected by Versalift and by International, he had no problem with that. Either the truck can be brought to them or have them come by to inspect it. My only concern is how "friendly" is Versalift and International rep's with Schmidy's .


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I have bought from schmidy's duffer. The above post is pinpoint accurate.
> 
> Hey Luke at schmidy's: you really should have put the 427 (like it was supposed come with) in that truck...and put a different cage on it too. You could have at least told me someone dropped a tree on it. That karma thing is a ##### though aint it??



So your saying to stay away then? I've been looking at a few of their trucks as well. They all look like ex-asplhund's. How well do Asplhund maintain there trucks? Your right they all look good from a far. Their garage and shop area look pretty clean and impresive. Anyone else here bought from them? Your right when you spend that much money you don't want to be making a 40-50k mistake. Look forward to hearing from some others. I checked out http://www.raymondbucketguys.com/default.htm they do some nice work and even have Oldirtys outfits new truck they recently did. I like the nifty lift sd64 they have, that's sort of what I'm more in the market for anyways. Hopefully 2010 is as good as 2009 was for me!


----------



## Torin

deevo said:


> I like the nifty lift sd64 they have, that's sort of what I'm more in the market for anyways. Hopefully 2010 is as good as 2009 was for me!



I believe there was one on treetrader recently.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> So your saying to stay away then? I've been looking at a few of their trucks as well. They all look like ex-asplhund's. How well do Asplhund maintain there trucks? Your right they all look good from a far. Their garage and shop area look pretty clean and impresive. Anyone else here bought from them? Your right when you spend that much money you don't want to be making a 40-50k mistake. Look forward to hearing from some others. I checked out http://www.raymondbucketguys.com/default.htm they do some nice work and even have Oldirtys outfits new truck they recently did. I like the nifty lift sd64 they have, that's sort of what I'm more in the market for anyways. Hopefully 2010 is as good as 2009 was for me!



I'm saying (based on my exp. with them) all yer gonna get is an ex asplundh truck freshly whitewashed with some cheap paint they probably buy in 55 gallon drums and those cheezy simulator/hubcap things. The bare minimum was done to my truck - just enough to get er out the door. I couldnt figure out why I couldnt get the upper boom off the cradle, then I realized the hyd. lines were backwards. Sort of stressful. Then the thing ran so friggin rich it stalled out stood straight up (repeatedly) - thankfully I had my cell. Turns out it ran rich because it was supposed to have a 427 when it was built, so the little 366 was getting too much fuel dumped into it. they did send me another computer though. Its a dog, it needs the right motor.

Then there was the cage that had a tree dropped on it thats all flopping around that I have to supplimentally support with my arm on back roads till I can get enough money to fix it - which aint gonna be cheap.

I have to paint the rims too sinse you cant get to the locking hubs with the gay simulators on and they look pretty bad under that cheap :censored:ed tin.

I'll get it though $$$$

Karma baby!


----------



## tree MDS

Oh yeah, the right motor goes for like $3650 - not 1650 like the 366! :monkey:


----------



## HorseShoeInFork

http://www.sunriseequipment.com/


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I'm saying (based on my exp. with them) all yer gonna get is an ex asplundh truck freshly whitewashed with some cheap paint they probably buy in 55 gallon drums and those cheezy simulator/hubcap things. The bare minimum was done to my truck - just enough to get er out the door. I couldnt figure out why I couldnt get the upper boom off the cradle, then I realized the hyd. lines were backwards. Sort of stressful. Then the thing ran so friggin rich it stalled out stood straight up (repeatedly) - thankfully I had my cell. Turns out it ran rich because it was supposed to have a 427 when it was built, so the little 366 was getting too much fuel dumped into it. they did send me another computer though. Its a dog, it needs the right motor.
> 
> Then there was the cage that had a tree dropped on it thats all flopping around that I have to supplimentally support with my arm on back roads till I can get enough money to fix it - which aint gonna be cheap.
> 
> I have to paint the rims too sinse you cant get to the locking hubs with the gay simulators on and they look pretty bad under that cheap :censored:ed tin.
> 
> I'll get it though $$$$
> 
> Karma baby!


Wow! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Duffer

Did you go see the truck and try it?? I not to sure i under stand. I have time to check out a few places but there truck does look good in the pictures, but be sure i would never buy a truck with out fully checking it out and going to see it, :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree MDS

Duffer said:


> Did you go see the truck and try it?? I not to sure i under stand. I have time to check out a few places but there truck does look good in the pictures, but be sure i would never buy a truck with out fully checking it out and going to see it, :greenchainsaw:



No, I didnt go and check it out in person. That was a mistake, it was just not happening at the time, I was too busy. so I rolled the dice and got what I got... its still a good truck, its just the added $ that I have to put into it that sucks.

Best of luck with your purchase friend!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> No, I didnt go and check it out in person. That was a mistake, it was just not happening at the time, I was too busy. so I rolled the dice and got what I got... its still a good truck, its just the added $ that I have to put into it that sucks.
> 
> Best of luck with your purchase friend!



Do you still have it and how's it been running? I forgot to ask what truck you got? Is the paint still okay? As well what make lift came with it altec, aerial of Ct? (sorry for all the questions just have to know)
Thanks, Devon:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Taxmantoo

arbor pro said:


> GR8Scott and I would both heavily recommend a guy out of MI
> 
> NOT! :angry2:



Funny, the first thing I thought of when I saw 'who to buy from' was this thread: http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=51769


----------



## lawrencetreeman

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1518216457.html

1998 gmc bucket truck with forestery package kubota pony motor was a asplund truck dump box, 60 ft working height bends over center 366 gas engine 5 spd trans, 66000 actual miles good tires no leaks truck is in very good cond, there is also a chipper avaiable for 4500.00 if you buy the truck and need it , call at 816-966-1088 the truck will not be for sale after jan1, thank you.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Do you still have it and how's it been running? I forgot to ask what truck you got? Is the paint still okay? As well what make lift came with it altec, aerial of Ct? (sorry for all the questions just have to know)
> Thanks, Devon:greenchainsaw:



97 GMC C-7500, Marmon Harrington all wheel drive conversion, short wheel base, with an altec LRIII (60' WH) rear mounted. Dont know if you know what a "puddle jumper" is, but I've seen them referred to as that. Mine has been converted to all terrain style tires for highway use. Its got front and rear pto winches too. old aspy highline unit.

Yeah, I've still got it. it runs ok, but I want to get the bigger motor for it real bad -its sort of a dog censored:s some tree up once there though).

Some of the paint flew off at the base of the turret, other than that its staying on alright.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> 97 GMC C-7500, Marmon Harrington all wheel drive conversion, short wheel base, with an altec LRIII (60' WH) rear mounted. Dont know if you know what a "puddle jumper" is, but I've seen them referred to as that. Mine has been converted to all terrain style tires for highway use. Its got front and rear pto winches too. old aspy highline unit.
> 
> Yeah, I've still got it. it runs ok, but I want to get the bigger motor for it real bad -its sort of a dog censored:s some tree up once there though).
> 
> Some of the paint flew off at the base of the turret, other than that its staying on alright.



Cool thanks, glad it's still working for you! Have a good christmas!


----------



## lawmart

Hi Guys I am also looking for a used forestry unit there are afew at Specialized Hydralics in Wi. and bts in detroit does any have any experence or coments yhey have /had.

lawmart


----------



## Rocko

*forestry unit*

call Shane at Lakeport equip.in colborne ontario,just bought one off of him,great guy to deal with.


----------



## Duffer

I did call shane a few weeks back waiting to see what he will come up with, has anyone here bought from lake-port Equipment, there are located here in Ontario, about 3 to 4 hours away from me, They seam like straight shooters??


----------



## lawmart

*used*

I talked to shane ion my way back from Canada Day in ottawa he had nothing at that time said he would phone if he had anything latter on , but u now how the story goes. 

Lawmart


----------



## ozarktreeman

Wow! I have bucket truck overload myself,been looking for a couple weeks now.not even close to finding one.I am kinda centrally located,and there all over the place.Dont even know what direction to go.:bang: Guess I will sit back and regroup.Seen who not to buy from anyway.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I'm saying (based on my exp. with them) all yer gonna get is an ex asplundh truck freshly whitewashed with some cheap paint they probably buy in 55 gallon drums and those cheezy simulator/hubcap things.



Yep. That's it.


----------



## ozarktreeman

Anyone have experience or heard anything about Gentry Brothers Trucks.In Tampa area.Thinking about taking a trip there long way for me though.Can,t find anything good or bad on web.


----------



## Duffer

I heaed a of a Company in Florda called power line, Heard good things about them, Duffer


----------



## CalTreeEquip

If you haven't found anything yet, give me a call.
This should not be so difficult but you really need to know what you looking for.

WWW.CALIFORNIATREEEQUIPMENT.COM


----------



## deevo

CalTreeEquip said:


> If you haven't found anything yet, give me a call.
> This should not be so difficult but you really need to know what you looking for.
> 
> WWW.CALIFORNIATREEEQUIPMENT.COM



Too bad you weren't say 3000 miles closer to us!


----------



## B-Edwards

Duffer i sent you a pm about a bucket truck I have for sale and I honestly dont know if you replied or not as I cleaned my inbox out. If you didnt get the pm I have a bucket truck for sale that is just sitting in my shop not being used. I am selling because of a heart attack and no longer in business. Decent truck, decent price. If you have already replied sorry for the mistake on my part.


----------



## arbor pro

*1999 F800 altec 60'm/h and 1995 IHC 57' Hi-Ranger for sale*

If anyone is still looking for a good bucket truck, I just bought 2 as part of a package deal and only need one myself. I will sell either one as either would work fine for me.

1999 Ford F800 with 60' Altec AA755 material handler, 1500# capacity. Utility body, articulating single man bucket, cab protector, 5.9 cummins 6x2 spd. Pintle hitch. Air brakes and air pto.

1995 IHC 4900 with 57' Hi Ranger boom. Double end-hung basket articulates. Utility body, cab protector, DT466, 5x2 spd.  Hyd brakes.

Both trucks have been well maintained and have been inspected annually. All service was completed according to manufacture specifications so all cables, hoses, etc are within the 3-5 year maintenance cycle. Paint and body condition as well as mechanical condition of both is very good. Either would be a very dependable truck. 

If interested, shoot me a pm or call me at 605-228-9350. scott 

I can arrange shipping on a drop-deck for around $2/mile or there is an airport here in my town. You could fly in and drive home.


----------



## arbor pro

arbor pro said:


> If anyone is still looking for a good bucket truck, I just bought 2 as part of a package deal and only need one myself. I will sell either one as either would work fine for me.
> 
> 1999 Ford F800 with 60' Altec AA755 material handler, 1500# capacity. Utility body, articulating single man bucket, cab protector, 5.9 cummins 6x2 spd. Pintle hitch. Air brakes and air pto.
> 
> 1995 IHC 4900 with 57' Hi Ranger boom. Double end-hung basket articulates. Utility body, cab protector, DT466, 5x2 spd. Hyd brakes.
> 
> Both trucks have been well maintained and have been inspected annually. All service was completed according to manufacture specifications so all cables, hoses, etc are within the 3-5 year maintenance cycle. Paint and body condition as well as mechanical condition of both is very good. Either would be a very dependable truck.
> 
> If interested, shoot me a pm or call me at 605-228-9350. scott
> 
> I can arrange shipping on a drop-deck for around $2/mile or there is an airport here in my town. You could fly in and drive home.



A couple of pics...


----------



## arbor pro

arbor pro said:


> A couple of pics...



Update for those interested. I'm trying to get my tz50 towable lift sold within the next month so I can get a new smaller towable lift purchased before spring. I also have these two bucket trucks to pay for now (still for sale also) so I'm considering reasonable offers on the genie. If you're interested in a good towable lift (or a bucket truck) and would like to discuss a reasonable offer, give me a call. Scott 605-228-9350.


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

Hey, did Duffer ever find a truck?


----------



## Duffer

NO NOT YET STILL LOOKING, HOPE TO FIND ONE BEFORE THE SEASON STARTS,:


----------



## Ellistrees

*I got an older 55' GMC 4x4 for sale with new motor.*

It is a 1987 GMC with new gas 366 motor and new clutch and starter.
Has 55' High ranger with throttle grip
Also just put a new front driveshaft in.
Only asking $8900
Also has a fresh paint job.

Sorry I don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## cory nicols

I just bought a bucket from Specialized Hydrualics in Indiana 260-740-8232. They are real nice guys and they go through the trucks well so you know what your paying for. They can also get boom certs done for you... peace of mind.


----------



## Duffer

what year is it,and does it have a chip box, and is a 60 FT or 65 FT,


----------



## arbor pro

arbor pro said:


> A couple of pics...



Another update for anyone interested. I NEED to sell one of my 3 lifts ASAP so I have reduced the price on the 95 IHC with 57' Hi-Ranger to $14k firm. I need the proceeds to fix a cracked head on the 99 Ford.  The International is freshly-serviced and ready to roll. 

Or, if someone wants to deal on the ford with the 60' Altec M/H boom either before or after it's fixed, let me know. Once I get the head replaced it'll make a great truck - I just need to sell something quick as I'm going to have a big repair bill to pay soon!

Scott
605-228-9350


----------



## Duffer

what do you want for the 55 FT tow able, and as far as bucket truck i am still looking but for something newer 06 or 08, i have a deal for a 06 don,t want to say just yet but would like to know a little about the tow able is it gas? electric???


----------



## arbor pro

Duffer said:


> what do you want for the 55 FT tow able, and as far as bucket truck i am still looking but for something newer 06 or 08, i have a deal for a 06 don,t want to say just yet but would like to know a little about the tow able is it gas? electric???



Duffer,

My Genie TZ50 towable is a 2005 with 250hrs and is a hybrid gas/electric so you can run it exclusively on the 4 -6v electric batteries or you can fire up the 8ph honda engine and be charging the batteries as you work. I very seldom run the engine - usually only when I'm in a remote area or if I've been going a long time and want to make sure the batteries don't run low.

I use my 20hp mt-50 mini skid to tow the lift around yards. It will fit through a 66" gate opening and has a pretty low profile (5' I think) so it will sneak under tree canopies pretty easily. 

I bought it so I could use it as an alternative to climbing on the jobs that you would not be able to access with a big truck lift. I'm selling it because I live in a very flood-prone area and this year, like the past two, it's going to flood again. The TZ-50, as light as it is, still leaves light ruts in wet yards so I figure the smaller unit, though sporting a shorter reach, will be easier on wet lawns and I'll just have to do more climbing.

I have been asking $21500 which is half the price of a new one. I have been accepting offers and am close to my new target price of $19k which is what I will let it go for.

Call me for more info. 605-228-9350


----------



## arbor pro

*Use caution with Iowa Truck and Equipment in Knoxville, IA*

I'd be careful when buying anything from Jody at Iowa truck and Equipment in Knoxville, IA. I just posted a lengthy post in the Equipment forum about my recent experience with these guys. I don't know how to post the link here but if you care to read that thread titled 'Any body have experience with Iowa Truck and Equipment in Knoxville, IA', you will get the full scoop.

In short, their customer service sucks and they are not fully disclosing the defects in the equipment they sell on auction. Since you can't inspect it in person prior to buying, you have to take their word on the condition and, from my experience, I can tell you that they either do not know the full condition of the equipment that they are reselling or they simply 'leave out some important details' when they list the equipment.

if you buy from these guys, I would advise you to use caution and probably expect to do some repairs before the equipment is ready to go to work. I spent $4k to fix up two trucks I got from them. Jody did refund $1250 to me but that still left me with $2750 out of my own pocket that I did not expect to have to spend just to make them road legal and safe to drive. That and the fact that both trucks couldn't go straight to work as I was told but, rather, had to sit in the shop for weeks while getting parts ordered and repairs made. They won't get any more of my business.


----------



## racnruss

*2 cents on Schmidy's and bucket trucks*

I have bought 2 bucket trucks from Schmidy's in Illinois.

You must go look at, drive, and operate any truck before you buy it. From anyone. Schmidy's is just a used car dealership. Some paint, hub caps, and sell. If you buy a truck sight unseen from anyone, you are stupid.

That being said, they might have just the truck you want. I bought a forestry package from them 2 years ago but still had bucket truck envy for a rear mount because we never used the chip box but blew chips into a chip truck which is way better for positioning your work area.

So, last year they had a International 4x4 rear mount ALC 52. Absolutely the exact truck I wanted. They gave me back what I had paid for the first truck in trade toward the next one. (of course the rear mount was double the price of forestry package.)

I haven't had any unexpected problems. It is a used truck and they don't guarantee anything, but you know that up front.

Now, I don't have bucket truck envy. The one I have is awsome. I do however have spiderlift envy.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Duffer

Well finally I bought a Bucket truck it's a 06 International 22.000 miles 1600hours on the boom with a DT 466 245 HP 55FT high Ranger Forestry dump box. Bought it from Lilley international in Northern Carolina. I had the Truck inspected and also the boom from an independent, and so far so good, drove 1000 miles to bring it back home, hit a snow storm for about 3 hours thank god the truck has cruise. I had to have it inspected Federally and then we have to have it inspected Provincially. Still have to have the boom inspected here but the inspection state side for the boom is good for now. Wiil att, a picture later ,


----------



## Duffer

*Picture of bucket Truck*

There is a picture View attachment 131899


----------



## deevo

Duffer said:


> There is a picture View attachment 131899



Nice looking truck there Duffer glad it worked out for you!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Amber

*Check out Southwest Equipment for a Professionally Reconditioned Bucket Truck...*

Southwest Equipment in the Dallas - Ft. Worth area reconditions bucket trucks. They have been in business since 1995 and focus on bucket trucks. Free shipping and 2 year warranty comes on pretty much everything. Check out their inventory of bucket trucks...


----------



## Absolute2

*I bought a bucket from schmidys*

I would agree with an earlier post. All schmidys does is white wash truck. Owner was not honest with me on condition of truck but live and learn aye


----------



## deevo

Absolute2 said:


> I would agree with an earlier post. All schmidys does is white wash truck. Owner was not honest with me on condition of truck but live and learn aye



So your saying not to get one from them? What was the biggest problem you had with yours?


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> So your saying not to get one from them? What was the biggest problem you had with yours?



I got one from them. They never told me the cage was smashed and needed to be replaced.. just for starters. Oh well, I can add that to my to do list.. actually my shoulder is sore from supporting it, so it wouldnt smash the cab too much, coming down this long ass bumpy goat path last saturday, as we speak! But yeah, suck it up and live and learn..


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I got one from them. They never told me the cage was smashed and needed to be replaced.. just for starters. Oh well, I can add that to my to do list.. actually my shoulder is sore from supporting it, so it wouldnt smash the cab too much, coming down this long ass bumpy goat path last saturday, as we speak! But yeah, suck it up and live and learn..



Ok then, you gotta wonder sometimes!


----------



## squad143

I drove from Toronto down to BTS in Michigan (4+ hrs. each way) a couple of years ago to buy a 1 Ton GMC with an arborist box on it. It looked great in the pictures and the salesman would only rave about what a great truck it was.












The thing was a rusted piece of junk with a paint job. The lower section of the dump box had some sheetmetal covering rusted holes, the fenders looked good on the outside, but were a couple of weeks from falling off due to rust. None of this showed in the pictures he sent.

Glad I drove to look at it before buying. An 8+ hour lesson learned. Thankfully it only cost me time and some fuel.

Personally, I would not waste my time again with these guys. Burned once is enough.

I think a good dealer would show you the good as well as the blemishes (hey it is used) but than at least you know what your getting into before traveling so far.


----------



## arbor pro

squad143 said:


> I drove from Toronto down to BTS in Michigan (4+ hrs. each way) a couple of years ago to buy a 1 Ton GMC with an arborist box on it. It looked great in the pictures and the salesman would only rave about what a great truck it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing was a rusted piece of junk with a paint job. The lower section of the dump box had some sheetmetal covering rusted holes, the fenders looked good on the outside, but were a couple of weeks from falling off due to rust. None of this showed in the pictures he sent.
> 
> Glad I drove to look at it before buying. An 8+ hour lesson learned. Thankfully it only cost me time and some fuel.
> 
> Personally, I would not waste my time again with these guys. Burned once is enough.
> 
> I think a good dealer would show you the good as well as the blemishes (hey it is used) but than at least you know what your getting into before traveling so far.



Michigan, eh? Ever heard of Harv's Sales in MI? Likes to do just what you described - paint over the rust and dents and call it 'like new'. :censored:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Duffer said:


> There is a picture View attachment 131899



Duffer, very nice, glad to see you got one...good thread, im in the market for one also out here in CA.....


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> I drove from Toronto down to BTS in Michigan (4+ hrs. each way) a couple of years ago to buy a 1 Ton GMC with an arborist box on it. It looked great in the pictures and the salesman would only rave about what a great truck it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing was a rusted piece of junk with a paint job. The lower section of the dump box had some sheetmetal covering rusted holes, the fenders looked good on the outside, but were a couple of weeks from falling off due to rust. None of this showed in the pictures he sent.
> 
> Glad I drove to look at it before buying. An 8+ hour lesson learned. Thankfully it only cost me time and some fuel.
> 
> Personally, I would not waste my time again with these guys. Burned once is enough.
> 
> I think a good dealer would show you the good as well as the blemishes (hey it is used) but than at least you know what your getting into before traveling so far.


 
Wow yeah couldn't really tell by the pictures you posted!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thought I posted on here, guess I didn't hit submit!
BUYER BEWARE!
Schmidtys Sucks, they are dishonest and misleading, put bandages on everything, just to get it off the lot. Will tell you anything to sell a truck. I have bought 2 from them, first time, I had no problems, didnt like the guys, as they acted as if they where something more than everybody else. But 1st truck was fine, the only reason I went back. Wish I never did. Call them for any type of help and they act as if you are trying to get over on them. I had actual bubble gum holding my heater switch on! White wash is an understatement! I have put several thousand back into my truck, now it is pretty solid. They claim work ready, yeah right!
Stay away, they will put the screws to ya.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Thought I posted on here, guess I didn't hit submit!
> BUYER BEWARE!
> Schmidtys Sucks, they are dishonest and misleading, put bandages on everything, just to get it off the lot. Will tell you anything to sell a truck. I have bought 2 from them, first time, I had no problems, didnt like the guys, as they acted as if they where something more than everybody else. But 1st truck was fine, the only reason I went back. Wish I never did. Call them for any type of help and they act as if you are trying to get over on them. I had actual bubble gum holding my heater switch on! White wash is an understatement! I have put several thousand back into my truck, now it is pretty solid. They claim work ready, yeah right!
> Stay away, they will put the screws to ya.


 
Oops.. I tried to positive rep ya SG, but it looks like layed your rep to waste instead. Must be a glitch (I'm pretty sure I hit "I approve") in the new system.. lol. sorry.

Maybe you can get me back! Hahaha..


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT

check out

TriState Forestry Equipment - Home


----------

